
The X500 Pro computer case - doener
https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/505470364/the-x500-pro-computer-case
======
rbanffy
The most expensive part of the build is the plastic injection mould. Compared
to that, a different keyboard layout, closer to what an Amiga used, requiring
a different board and switch placement would be relatively cheap. Why then usa
a PC layout?

The way it is now, it looks more like an Archimedes (which used the PC-101
layout).

